# Vortex Binocs?



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Looking at upgrading binocs.

I currently have a cheap pair of Nikon Actions 10x50. I have a budget of about 250 (give or take a little).

I am thinking the Vortex Diamondback might fit the bill. Has anyone used these or have any input on them? I am thinking the 8x42 might be alright? I am looking for a compact pair to use while coyote calling and doing some archery hunting.

Let me know..thanks.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Yup. I bought the wife a pair for mothers day last year. She was taking a birders class. I (we) really are very happy with them.
We have the 8x42. Been thinking of getting another pair. She thinks she wants the 10 power. So these will be mine.
Happy, Happy, Happy. MHO very good bang for the buck. :thumb:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

zogman said:


> We have the 8x42. Been thinking of getting another pair. She thinks she wants the 10 power. So these will be mine.


So, does that mean you think the 8 power are good enough? Or would you rather have the 10? I need to figure out which power would best suit my needs?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I would be fine with the 8x, as I don't try to look at little birds mostly larger varmits. When it comes time to shot I can crank the scope up to 14x.

I really like the pair we have now. However my opinion only Binocs are like snowflakes no two of the same model are alike.

I'll get her the 10x. Be interesting to see how they compare.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I picked up some 10x42 Vortex Diamondbacks. I guess we will see how those go. Hope I don't feel underlighted with a 4.2 exit pupil.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

I got the 8x42 and they work great have beat the hell out of them and still going strong for 3 or 4 years


----------



## ScottEdvin (Apr 29, 2014)

Vortex is a relatively new scope maker. Vortex Diamondback scope is getting good reviews as being equivalent to other scopes in that price range. I have one 8X42 and it is lighter and easier for smaller hands to use. You can choose any type depending on your size. Nikon 10x50s is also other option for you.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

ScottEdvin said:


> Vortex is a relatively new scope maker. Vortex Diamondback scope is getting good reviews as being equivalent to other scopes in that price range. I have one 8X42 and it is lighter and easier for smaller hands to use. You can choose any type depending on your size. Nikon 10x50s is also other option for you.


new is relative and the diamond back is bottom of the food chain as you go up they have thrown there hat in with the big boys in the high end glass industry


----------

